# [SOLVED] Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help



## danjoel86 (May 20, 2011)

hi guys. im new to this forum. hello to you all. here is my problem.

my pc has 4 usb sots (ver 2.0). currently i have a wired keyboard and a wired mouse. today i brought a webcam but i have issues. when all three are plugged in the webcam works but with no sound and wont let me record video's. when i unplug keyboard and reopen program. my webcam saves video's and the sound comes back. when i plug in again, i again lose sound and cant make video's . i noticed a message appeared about bandwidth exceeded. i went in device manager to see whats using what keyboard 3% ... mouse 1% and webcam says 70% but says 1% until i open webcam software. then at top of error screen it says 8% is needed. i have switched them all around and when all three are plugged in and still found no joy. only works properly when my bloody keyboard is not plugged in. lol. surely 1 keyboard and 1 mouse and 1 webcam is not to much. anyway i have taken screen shots for you guys. please please help. dont just read this, reply to me if you have the answer. im desparate to get this working. i work from home and need it asap. thanks in advance. please see my other post for screen shots. link is below
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/usb-exceeded-webcam-help-575257.html:4-dontkno


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

Try adjusting the resolution/bit rate settings and see what happens.


----------



## danjoel86 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

no good even on miminal settings. no sound or cant do video's. then when i remove mouse or keyboard it works perfect. come on guys


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

Have tried this?: "USB Controller Bandwidth Exceeded" error message when you stream video through a USB camera

Aside from that, it could be a motherboard issue. Most likely the USB controller is not able to provide enough power for all of the devices. You could try using a hub (a self powered hub).


----------



## danjoel86 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

i have a 700 psu which i payed top money for. it is a self powered hub it says in device manager. i have no other problems with mobo. thanks for your help but looks like nobody has the answer.


----------



## danjoel86 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

bump bump bump


----------



## danjoel86 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

great help u lot. anyway for anybodyelse with similar problems. see soloutions below. 

Few options:

Take webcam back and get a different one.
Get a powered USB hub in the hope its that causing the problem.
Get a ps2 - USB connector for your keyboard.
Use the USB ports on the motherboard with a backplate. (this will give you an extra 2 usb ports).
Buy a PCI USB port card (this could give you an extra 4 or so USB ports (depends on what one you buy)).


What MoBo do you actually have? Most Asus boards come with USB backplates that you plug into the actual MoBo to expand the amount of USB ports you can have.

In your case I would go for a PCI USB card. IMO.

http://www.awd-it.co.uk/scripts/prodVie ... o+-+130813


If you really want to go for it you could get a USB 3.0 card but that's up to you.

pleasure....


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

USB power isn't supplied directly by the power supply. It is controlled and supplied via the motherboard. So even if you had a top of the line power supply, it's possible to have USB power issues.

As noted previously, I would attempt using a self powered USB hub.


----------



## danjoel86 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

didn't know that. thanks dogg. i,ve ordered a usb self powered hub. hopefully will do the trick. i just persumed if i had 4 usb 2.0 ports then i should have been able to run the 3 pieces of hardware in question. oh well. hopefully this post will help others also. will let know how i get on with the usb hub.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*



danjoel86 said:


> didn't know that. thanks dogg. i,ve ordered a usb self powered hub. hopefully will do the trick. i just persumed if i had 4 usb 2.0 ports then i should have been able to run the 3 pieces of hardware in question. oh well. hopefully this post will help others also. will let know how i get on with the usb hub.


It should be able supply enough power for all of the available ports. However, we are talking about electronics. Characteristics change with age.


----------



## danjoel86 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

2 true dogg. postman turns up at 2 anyway. lol. better work.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

FYI there are a lot of people who need help on this forum so you have to be patient for replies but back to your problem.

generally if you use a usb hub you can connect 72 usb powered devices to one usb port but as stated motherboards and usb heads etc wear out with age so that could be your likely issue.


----------



## danjoel86 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

the powered hub did the trick anyway and only cost me 1.50 . thread solved.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

glad its sorted please mark the thread solved.


----------



## danjoel86 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Usb Bandwidth Exceeded webcam help*

how? ??. its ok. done it now. thanks all


----------

